# Company Websites



## krisbarry (26 August 2006)

I am continually emailing LV Living in regards to an out of date website.

Here is the link

http://www.lvliving.com.au/index.asp

Is it me or is this company running 8 months behind in annoucements?

*A piss poor effort is you ask me*

A website is an electronic shopfront... for the love of god why do business' take so damn long to realise this.

Plenty of investors are ill informed using out of date information and plenty of over 55's that are seeking this quality of living are being mislead.


----------



## TraderPro (30 August 2006)

Wow... first time I saw that happening...

I guess you can always rely on the ASX to provide up to date info....


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2006)

Yes another week goes by and still LVL cannot update their website.

Yet again I sent them an email, requesting that they update it, as the information is now 9 months old.

*I will again stress this is a piss poor effort!*

Lets start this thread in the hope of shaming companies who cannot be bothered updating websites.

Please add to this list of all the companies you can find that have outdated information, broken links, incorrect files etc


----------



## NettAssets (3 September 2006)

*EKT*

http://www.eleckramines.com.au/


2 Months since the float and still only the prospectus on the site.

I do like that back view of a thorny devil wondering what the hell is going on. A classic photo.


John


----------



## scsl (3 September 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Yes another week goes by and still LVL cannot update their website.
> 
> Yet again I sent them an email, requesting that they update it, as the information is now 9 months old.
> 
> ...



Although not exactly in this criteria, I think the Metal Storm (MST) website is worth having a look at. 

The defence technology they pioneered is a projectile launching system that can shoot out crazy amounts of bullets. 

Check out some of the pictures they have on the site and you can't leave until you have a look at some of the videos they've attached!

For example, in the one below, they've put their technology onto a mini helicopter.
http://www.metalstorm.com/index.php?src=news&prid=68&category=Latest Video & Live Firings

This one's pretty cool as well:
http://www.metalstorm.com/index.php?src=news&prid=170&category=Latest Video & Live Firings

Cheers,
scsl


----------



## noirua (24 October 2006)

Probably the best website for going straight to a company is:  http://www.reflections.com.au/MiningandExploration/Companies/Profiles.html


----------

